# RivaTuner 2.22 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (29. Dezember 2008)

*Deutsche Sprachdatei für RivaTuner 2.22*

Wer RivaTuner 2.22 bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit GermanLocalization222.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner222.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Zip-Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup aus dem Setup-Verzeichnis gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden. Passend zum Thema: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide (Übersicht).

Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Gleiches gilt für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip


----------



## Mr.Maison (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

muss man bei dieser Version immer noch das hier: Der PCGH Rivatuner-Guide Teil 1 (Einrichtung und Grundlagen) - Rivatuner, How-To, Anleitung, Einsteiger, Guide - 1217535893454.png machen bei 64Bit OS?


----------



## jetztaber (30. Dezember 2008)

Im grundsätzlichen ist die Anleitung jederzeit gültig. Allerdings wurde von Unwinder in einer späteren Version der Planer hinzugefügt. Dort werden die Startbedingungen für angelegte Profile (Coretakt, Lüfter, etc.) festgelegt. Dies wurde vorher etwas anders gehandhabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## namoet (30. Dezember 2008)

das mit dem doppelklick klappt irgendwie nich. biun ich zu blöd  mein entpackt sich ausser einer txt datei eine dll. die kann ihc mit doppelklick nich starten. muss ich datei in ein bestimmtes verzeichnis kopieren?

danke
namoet


----------



## jetztaber (30. Dezember 2008)

Die in irgendein Verzeichnis entpackte RivaTuner222.exe doppelklicken...


----------



## namoet (30. Dezember 2008)

nee, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. ich mein die sprachdateien und dat ding für speedfan und k8. müsssen die in den installtionsordner entpackt werden?

nochmals danke 

namoet


----------



## jetztaber (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Sprachdatei kann nach Entpacken in irgendein Verzeichnis mit Doppelklick installiert werden, wenn der RT installiert ist und neu gestartet wurde. Die Endung .rtu ist RT dann zugeordnet und wird erkannt und die Sprachdateien werden automatisch in ein eigenes Unterverzeichnis installiert.

Die CpuCoreDiode.dll kopierst Du manuell nach \RivaTuner v2.22\PlugIns\Monitoring\
Anschließend muss das PlugIn im Setup der Hardwareüberwachung noch aktiviert werden, sprich ein Häkchen davor gesetzt werden. Hardwareüberwachung -> Setup -> PlugIns -> Häkchen setzen.

Für die SpeedFan.dll und SpeedFan.ini gilt das gleiche, allerdings muß die .ini noch mit den erforderlichen Werten editiert werden. Da ich es nicht verwende, bleiben Dir Experimente damit nicht erpart! Ich kühle mit Wasser.


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

ich kann nicht mitm river oc´en!!


----------



## jetztaber (31. Dezember 2008)

Ältere Beiträge von mir, nicht brandaktuell, aber inhaltlich auf jeden Fall zutreffend:

Eine Anleitung zum Erstellen von Taktprofilen gibt es hier, ab #6 für Coretakt:
8800gts untertakten - strom sparen

und hier für Lüftersteuerung ab #10:
HILFE:Neuer nVida Treiber keine Lüfter Steuerung

Naja, sollten mal überholt werden diese Beiträge, zumindest angepasst werden von mir. Ansonsten ist der Guide oben auf jeden Fall aktueller. Bild für Bild abarbeiten.


----------



## namoet (31. Dezember 2008)

mille grazie, hat alles prima geklapt. danke für deine hilfe


----------



## jetztaber (31. Dezember 2008)

Gernchen doch. Bitte sehr und ich freu mich auch mal über positives Feedback! Ist ja auch ein trockenes Thema, diese Software...


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

ich weiss schon wie geht hab bis jetz immer den river genutzt!!-lüfter lassen sich auch regeln -aber leider nur die lüfter


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, der Link funzte nicht. Ich meinte:



> Auf einem 64-Bit-System gilt es, noch vor dem eigentlichen Start die mit im zip-Ordner liegende "RivaTuner209Drv.rtu" per Doppelklick auszuführen. Damit werden signierte Treiber geladen und der RT ist in vollem Umfang nutzbar.


 aus dieser Anleitung:

Der PCGH Rivatuner-Guide Teil 1 (Einrichtung und Grundlagen) - Rivatuner, How-To, Anleitung, Einsteiger, Guide - 1217535893454.png

Ich finde die Datei nicht! Wie heißt sie jetzt in der aktuellen Version?


----------



## jetztaber (31. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Ich finde die Datei nicht! Wie heißt sie jetzt in der aktuellen Version?



RivaTuner222Drv.rtu

Sie ist allerdings auch Bestandteil der o.g. Zip-Datei, wenn sie in Deinem Paket fehlen sollte.


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Dezember 2008)

> RivaTuner222Drv.rtu
> Sie ist allerdings auch Bestandteil der o.g. Zip-Datei, wenn sie in Deinem Paket fehlen sollte.


Ah, danke jetzt hab ich es.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon das nächste Problem. Habe heute die 4870 gegen eine GTX260 getauscht. Jetzt kann ich die Taktraten nicht mehr ändern, nur noch den Lüfter. Also genau wie:


> JohnnyGT / auf seiner 48x0: ich weiss schon wie geht hab bis jetz immer den river genutzt!!-lüfter lassen sich auch regeln -aber leider nur die lüfter


Hast du ne Idee?

Edit: Habs gefunden bei Nvidia muss man das auf Höhe der Treibereinstellungen...

Danke für die Übersetzung des RivaTunners und deinen Support hier!!!


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Ah, danke jetzt hab ich es.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon das nächste Problem. Habe heute die 4870 gegen eine GTX260 getauscht. Jetzt kann ich die Taktraten nicht mehr ändern, nur noch den Lüfter. Also genau wie:
> Hast du ne Idee?
> ...


wie meinst du das??-ich kriegs einach nicht gebacken-hat jmnd vllt ´ne idee??


----------



## jetztaber (31. Dezember 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> wie meinst du das??-ich kriegs einach nicht gebacken-hat jmnd vllt ´ne idee??



Du meinst die Karte übertakten?


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

jup-hast du ne lösung??


----------



## jetztaber (1. Januar 2009)

Ist das die 4850? Schieb doch mal den Regler für den Coretakt  nach rechts, unter Treibereinstellungen -> Sytemeinstellungen. Ich kenne die 4850 zwar nicht, aber nimm mal jeweils 20 MHz und schau, dass sie nicht abstürzt. Diesen Vorgang führst Du für Standard 2D, Low Power 3D und Performance 3D auf die gleiche Taktrate durch! Danach auf Übernehmen klicken. Und zwar bei jedem Übertaktungsvorgang! Die Taktrate für *ein *Profil ist immer für diese *drei* Zustände identisch einzustellen.


----------



## johnnyGT (1. Januar 2009)

das geht ja eben nicht!!-siehe screen!


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise müsste in der Zeile bei den Treibereeinstellungen "Catalyst sowieso detected" ganz rechts ein Eckchen zum Anklicken und Öffnen der Übertaktungseinstellungen sein.
Das sehe ich auf deinem Screenshot aber nicht, oder ich habe was auf den Augen.
Sehr merkwürzig.


----------



## jetztaber (1. Januar 2009)

@johnnyGT

Na Hurra! - Hab mich lediglich über den 'falschen Tab auf dem Bild gewundert, aber gar nicht gesehen, dass die Leiste fehlt. Sorry!

Das kommt wahrscheinlich von einem Registryfehler. Um den zu entfernen solltest Du RivaTuner und den Grakatreiber zuerst komplett deinstallieren, neu starten, dann wird automatisch der Standardtreiber des Betriebssystems installiert. Dann nimmst Du ein Registrytool her und prüfst und entfernst irgendwelche Leichen und Fehleinträge. Im allgemeinen tuts der Wise Registry Cleaner in den Standardeinstellungen ganz gut, den CCleaner würde ich jetzt mal nicht dafür hernehmen, der geht da manchmal zu heftig ran.

Dann wieder neu starten und den Grakatreiber installieren. Und nochmal neu starten und RT installieren. Wenn Du dann neu startest, sollte die Leiste da sein.

Im allgemeinen lässt sich der Fehler so beheben, das hatte ich auch schon mal. Bei mir war allerdings auch keine Treiberversion mehr zu sehen.


----------

